# Guadalajara pool?!?



## crimsonk (Sep 29, 2011)

I am looking for a pool (for swimming laps) to join in Guadalajara! 

I would prefer not to pay the country club price prices - so I am looking for some sort of I guess a swim club or a clean public pool - something along those lines to become a member of! 
Ideas??!?? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Let Google find them for you: "Albercas publicas en Guadalajara, jalisco"


----------



## crimsonk (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks. But I have googled away already! Looking for some recommendations on pools in the GDL area clean ones, well maintained - but not looking for full country club access and country club prices! 
Suggestions are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

*Swimming*

GDL is a large place. Walking or driving? When I lived there I always preferred the pool in Chimulco, about an hour drive. Hot water. All year around. Go on Tuesdays to meet other gringos. If you have the senior's INAPAM discount card you will get 50% off. Alternatively, the hot pools (30-40-50 degrees (Celsius)) at the pool in San Juan Cosala are nice and, if you wish, for an extra fee other perks are available. Ther are pools in GDL but I am not acquainted with any other than the Universidad Autonoma De Guadalajarabut I do not know if it is available to the public. Let me know the general area in GDL and perhpas I will know of one I would recommend for your consideration.


----------



## crimsonk (Sep 29, 2011)

Driving distance is fine! Live on the north side of town, but willing to drive for a decent pool!


----------



## crimsonk (Sep 29, 2011)

Chapala Payaso said:


> GDL is a large place. Walking or driving? When I lived there I always preferred the pool in Chimulco, about an hour drive. Hot water. All year around. Go on Tuesdays to meet other gringos. If you have the senior's INAPAM discount card you will get 50% off. Alternatively, the hot pools (30-40-50 degrees (Celsius)) at the pool in San Juan Cosala are nice and, if you wish, for an extra fee other perks are available. Ther are pools in GDL but I am not acquainted with any other than the Universidad Autonoma De Guadalajarabut I do not know if it is available to the public. Let me know the general area in GDL and perhpas I will know of one I would recommend for your consideration.


Thanks for the idea but warm water is not quite what I am looking for to swim laps in - so any swim clubs, or something like the MX equivalent of the YMCA would work!


----------



## Tapatingo (Sep 29, 2011)

*MEXPAT Guadalajara Facebook Group*

Post your question to the 'MEXPAT Guadalajara' Facebook group and you're sure to get many responses within hours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if you realize what "country club prices" are here in MX, but in my area, a full golf membership with pool and tennis facilities costs over US$1000 per month. They want to maintain golf as an elitist sport with uncrowded golf courses for those important people here in MX. 

Other search terms may be "natación en Guadalajara" (swimming in Guad) or "balnearios en Guadalajara". Here are some I found in a quick search: it looks like monthly costs are about MX$600 (US$50) or so per month, which if you want to swim every day for an hour is less than US$2. I wouldn't get thrown off by the term "class" - it creates jobs and is another name for a lifeguard, but on the other hand, you're probably stuck with a scheduled time to swim.

The Olympic pool at the University of Guadalajara might be a good first choice to check out.

All prices below are in MX pesos by the way---

Pequeñas: *(Small pools)*

*Olympia Fitness Club
Calderón de la Barca 129, entre Av. La Paz y López Cotilla, colonia Ladrón de Guevara. T/3615-7859.*
Largo: 15 metros
Ancho: 8 metros
Profundidad: 1.5 metros
Carriles: 3
Nado libre, entrenador costo extra *(open swimming, training costs extra)*
Costo: inscripción $200, mensualidad $600* (inscription $200, monthly $600)*
Incluye vapor, regaderas, cardio, pesas, squash, frontón, primera cita con el nutriólogo.(*includes steamroom, showers, cardio, weights, squash, tennis, and first appointment with a nutrionist)*

*Cencalli
Av. Guadalupe 6604, entre Tchaikovsky y Misión Santo Tomas. T/3620-8258*
Largo: 15 metros
Ancho: 6 metros
Profundidad: 1.4 metros
Carriles: 4
Nado libre y entrenador
Costo: inscripción $150, mensualidad nado libre $696 (incluye una hora diaria de L-V); clases L, Mi y V, $750; Ma y J o L y Mi, $540. Clases de una hora *(cost: inscription: $150, plus $696 monthly for open swimming, which includes one hour daily Monday-Friday)*



*Semiolímpicas:*

*Acalli Natación y Buceo
Volcán Vesubio 4586, entre Av. Patria y Av. Mariano Otero, col. La Calma. T/3125-4506*
Largo: 25 metros
Ancho: 14.5 metros
Profundidad: 1.35 metros
Carriles: 6
Costo: inscripción anual, $190; mensualidad nado libre, $650 (incluye una hora diaria de L-V) (*Cost: Annual inscription: $190, monthly free swimming $650 including one hour daily Monday-Friday)*
-Clase con entrenador en el equipo juvenil o master (mayores de 18 años), $690 (una hora diaria de L-V) *Class with coach: Master (18 yrs and older) $690, one hour daily from Monday-Friday)*
-Clases de L-V, $970
-Tres días a la semana, $740
-Dos días a la semana, $620



*Olímpicas:*

*CODE
Prolongación Av. Alcalde 1360, colonia Miraflores. T/3030-9100 o 3030-9150. CODE JALISCO*
Largo: 50 metros
Costo: inscripción, $332; clases Ma y J a partir de los 13 años, $278; de 6 a 14 años L. Mi y V, $320; bebés de 3 a 5 años, L, Mie y V, $320.

*Alberca Olímpica de la Universidad de Guadalajara
Calzada Olímpica 740, col. Ciudad Universitaria. Dentro del CUCEI. T/3619-3082*
Largo: 50 metros
Ancho: 21.5 metros
Profundidad: de 3 a 6 metros
Costo: inscripción $240, clases de L-V, $440. *Cost: Inscription: $240, classes Monday-Friday $440)*


----------

